# Baby flamebacks!



## Jillian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have two flameback females in the late stages of holding in a 5 gallon tank that I just placed them in an hour ago. One of the mothers has already spit part of her brood, and they all look to be in very good shape. I have a few questions on how to care for them:
a) Do I need to feed them now? Or should I wait? They were just spit out, so I'm not sure what's the best time to feed them. I've heard crushed flake is best for babies, so I'm planning on giving them that.
b) How long do I wait before moving the mothers back to the main tank?
c) How can I be sure both mothers have spit all their fry before moving them back?
d) Is there anything else important to know for their health besides keeping them in the tank alone and feeding them crushed flake?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

if the yoke sac is gone from the fry it is time to start feeding them. crushed flake and frozen baby brine is all i ever use. you can use just crushed fake food if you don't want to deal with the baby brine. i like to remove the mothers right away some say you should move her to her own tank where she can recover but i never do and have never had a problem but then again most of my colonies consist of 10 or more females so there isn't a lot of pressure on an individual female by the male. to make sure all the fry are out just strip her. basically open her mouth and place her in the water head first the fry will swim out. lots of water changes and feed them 3 times a day and they will grow fast


----------



## Jillian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, the power strip that plugs into the wall and that connects to all the other power strips running my tanks somehow came unplugged when I wasn't home, and both mothers and all babies died, as well as 2 danios in another tank and a female mbamba in the main tank. 
Oh well, I'll use your advice for the next set of female flamebacks I'll be ordering.


----------

